# Viper Boa



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Picked up this guy for $15 from a friends pet shop going out of buisiness. Very calm snake. Very bulky and strong as hell for only being 12" or so.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

another


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

and another


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm really not familiar with these guys. I know they love being wet. A friend told me about him so I flew down and nabbed him up. I wasn't really prepared to take on another snake. Any tips would be appreciated if anyone has any experience with these critters.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont know anything about them, 
but it looks pretty cool


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a beautiful candoia, nice pick up.
Ist a captive breed or wild caught ? is eating well ?
~
These snakes are relatively easy to care for, they can life in a 20g long comfortably,keep the temp around 80/85F. And humidity should be kept high around 70/80%.Always Keep the water dish with fresh water. They're nocturnal species and need plenty of hiding places,and you should provide some branches,fake plants, ect.

Carnivoro


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> Thats a beautiful candoia, nice pick up.
> Ist a captive breed or wild caught ? is eating well ?
> ~
> These snakes are relatively easy to care for, they can life in a 20g long comfortably,keep the temp around 80/85F. And humidity should be kept high around 70/80%.Always Keep the water dish with fresh water. They're nocturnal species and need plenty of hiding places,and you should provide some branches,fake plants, ect.
> ...


I have no idea on either of those questions. I haven't tried to feed him yet. I had a feeling about the high moisture levels but I didn't know they were nocturnal. Thanks for the info.


----------

